# Im ready to work 2002 Chevy Dump w/ 8'6" and Skid, Im located in the South Subs



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok I was taking a season off but I cant pass this storm up. Let me know what you got.

Title says it. I have 10 plus years experience.

You can Call or Text 815 272 6029 Thanks or email [email protected]


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

upppppppppppp


----------

